# Glass enclosure??



## russianhenry (Nov 12, 2012)

So Lola is living in a tortoise house wooden box thing I got from Petsmart, but I want to get her a bigger enclosure and one that I can see her easier in. I have read on some posts that glass aquariums are bad but others say they are fine. When I bought her she was living in a large glass aquarium. What to do??


----------



## wellington (Nov 12, 2012)

Glass aquariums aren't as bad as thought. They are actually great for high humidity torts. The biggest problem with them is the expense in getting a big enough one.


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 12, 2012)

Very expensive way to go unless you did a deal which are out there. Most "tanks" are also narrow not wide because they are for fish. There are some wider tanks which is what you want. I have a 6x2 foot enclosire and have no problem another big problem with tanks can be stag. Air but I use a little fan to help with that mine also has all open top for the most part


----------



## dannel (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm building one of these. The clear stuff is actually clear acrylic/lexan.


----------



## karleyreed (Nov 13, 2012)

My Michaelanglo live in a viv, 3 sides are wooden with 2 glass sliding doors 4x2 I'm only expecting him to grow between 4-6 inches so this will last him forever. It was pricey, but worth it as I won't have to change anytime soon.


----------



## marcy4hope (Nov 13, 2012)

i used a glass aquarium because i already had it available. but, we are now building a much larger wooden and plexiglass enclosure, because my sulcata outgrew this too fast. he is one year old now and this is way too small for him. but, this was very easy to keep the humidity in and he has a really smooth shell as a result. once i get him out of here, i will be getting a new baby leopard tortoise and i will start it out in this enclosure as well.





btw - this is a 50 gallon tank.


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 13, 2012)

My three little sullys are in a glass aquarium. I have the top 3/4 covered with wood with the lights mounted on. It is 54" long, 20wide, 20 tall. It will hold them for awhile. But not long. But they do fine in it.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 13, 2012)

The dimensions of most standard sized aquariums are usually not ideal for larger tortoises because they are very narrow. With the tortoise pacing the perimeter this usually creates a large berm in the center, upsetting or filling food and water bowls with substrate as well as disrupting everything else in the path. For baby tortoises under 4" most medium to large size aquariums are more usable. The other drawbacks of aquariums is that many tortoises will constantly pace along the glass attempting to get to the other side. Tortoises generally do not grasp the concept of a clear barrier since none exist for them in nature. They see whats on the other side of the glass and often constantly attempt to get there. The pacing can be solved in some cases by using a dark skirt of tape or paper or other material around the outside bottom third of the aquarium. By creating a visual barrier some tortoises will not pace as much. The other sometimes disadvantage of a glass aquarium is that they tend to have higher sides than practical for tortoise keeping. Depending upon the height of the sides and the amount of moisture within the enclosure air can sometimes become stagnant and the moist substrate will harbor more bacterial, fungus and mold spores. This problem can sometimes be solved by using a small fan on a low speed to slowly replace and circulate the air within the aquarium.


----------



## pineapple (Nov 13, 2012)

What I like about my glass tank is that I can change the background with craft paper for different seasons. I cover three of the four sides and leave the front clear with and strip of paper two inches above the substrate. My tort likes the decor!


On the outside of the glass of course! And the tort seems much calmer.


----------



## moderndoubt (Nov 14, 2012)

If the wooden box thing from pets mark is the Zoo Med tortoise house.... Which I have. This is what I did take the long front wall out and pull the middle thin wood out and replace it with plexie glass. It's just all glued together. Very simple to do. Just bring that thin middle peace with you to Lowes & they will cut it for you. Cost 10$ then you slide it back in. Glue the ends or staple it back together. BAM!! Now you can see your baby threw the glass. Simple, fast & cheap. No tools required.


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 14, 2012)

I use a 40 gallon breeder tank for my juvenile box turtle. I like it because if I cover the top with foil and just cut out holes for the lights it holds the heat and humidity in real well. My box turtle turtle right now is only 4 inches SCL and 175 grams in weight so still pretty small. I'm sure next year I'll have to get something bigger together, but for now the glass tank is working great. I do cover the sides with construction paper about half way up though.


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 14, 2012)

This ones for my young mt torts. They are doing good and humidity is easy to keep up.


Forgot measures 72in x 24in x 24 in. And the blanket covering the light was for the photo it's bright! Need to build a make shift hood.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 14, 2012)

I also use a glass enclosure.

I have an aquarium backround paper on the back. The other 3 sides are left clear and I have not experienced any issues with my tortoise rubbing the glass to get out. 

I have aluminum foil covering the screen top with holes cut out for the lights. This enclosed top helps keep my humidity up.

I like using the glass tank more than using the tub I used to use.


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 14, 2012)

I have brown paper oa put on 3 sides have not gotten to it yet


----------



## russianhenry (Nov 15, 2012)

moderndoubt said:


> If the wooden box thing from pets mark is the Zoo Med tortoise house.... Which I have. This is what I did take the long front wall out and pull the middle thin wood out and replace it with plexie glass. It's just all glued together. Very simple to do. Just bring that thin middle peace with you to Lowes & they will cut it for you. Cost 10$ then you slide it back in. Glue the ends or staple it back together. BAM!! Now you can see your baby threw the glass. Simple, fast & cheap. No tools required.



Ya that's what I have. That sounds easy enough, thanks!


----------

